
Rust Is Leading Most of the TechEmpower Web Framework Benchmarks (New Round 18) - Dowwie
https://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/
======
altmind
Rust is also the fastest in half of the tests in debian programming language
shootout [https://benchmarksgame-
team.pages.debian.net/benchmarksgame/...](https://benchmarksgame-
team.pages.debian.net/benchmarksgame/fastest/rust.html)

The source code for entries is available and its useful to learn some new perf
tricks. For example, i was amazed how easy it was to use staged(block)
allocation.

~~~
igouy
> Rust is also the fastest in half of…

Not true.

That page only shows measurements for Rust and C (GCC) programs.

Other programming languages are shown in the benchmarks game:

1) For binary-trees, there's a Pascal program that's faster —

[https://benchmarksgame-
team.pages.debian.net/benchmarksgame/...](https://benchmarksgame-
team.pages.debian.net/benchmarksgame/performance/binarytrees.html)

2) For reverse-complement, there's a C++ program that's faster —

[https://benchmarksgame-
team.pages.debian.net/benchmarksgame/...](https://benchmarksgame-
team.pages.debian.net/benchmarksgame/performance/revcomp.html)

3) For pidigits, there's a Chapel program that's faster —

[https://benchmarksgame-
team.pages.debian.net/benchmarksgame/...](https://benchmarksgame-
team.pages.debian.net/benchmarksgame/performance/pidigits.html)

\----

Currently a Rust program is the fastest nbody program.

Currently a Rust program is the fastest in 1 out of 10 …

~~~
altmind
You are technically correct. Ok, replace "half" with "quarter, and the rest is
within 30% of the fastest impl"

~~~
igouy
No, not _technically_ correct — plain vanilla indisputably correct.

> Ok, replace "half" with "quarter

So you claim — "Rust is also the fastest in quarter of the tests" ? Which 2.5
tests ?

There are 4 other programs that the Rust spectral-norm program is not faster
than.

> "the rest is within 30% of the fastest impl"

Not true.

The Rust k-nucleotide program is not within 30% of the fastest program.

The Rust regex-redux program is not within 30% of the fastest program.

------
Dowwie
actix-web leading many of the benches: [https://actix.rs](https://actix.rs)

